# icons at bottom of post?



## kimbaby (Dec 15, 2006)

these are new what are they for?


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 15, 2006)

kimbaby, here is your answer.


----------



## kimbaby (Dec 15, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------

